# More poo-poo for our bees...



## e-spice (Sep 21, 2013)

Wow those lambs are cute. It's baffling why bees are attracted to some of the things they are instead of fresh water. I guess there is something there they need.


----------



## soarwitheagles (May 23, 2015)

e-spice said:


> Wow those lambs are cute. It's baffling why bees are attracted to some of the things they are instead of fresh water. I guess there is something there they need.


e-spice, that is exactly what I was thinking too. Maybe a mineral...I do know that the majority of the bees ignore the pure water we set up nearby the hives and they actually prefer the feces contaminated water...sure hope it does not affect the taste of the future honey!!!


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

>Our hives began to thrive even more...sure defies what I thought was best for the bees!

It if possible that this helps your bees; There are many studies that show probiotics increased bee health. 


Did your sheep mess around with a cow? :lpf:


----------



## Hops Brewster (Jun 17, 2014)

e-spice said:


> Wow those lambs are cute. It's baffling why bees are attracted to some of the things they are instead of fresh water. I guess there is something there they need.


not so mysterious. There are lots of nutrients in manure and urine. that's why they use them for fertilizers, and various bugs use them for primary food source.


----------



## soarwitheagles (May 23, 2015)

FlowerPlanter said:


> >Our hives began to thrive even more...sure defies what I thought was best for the bees!
> 
> It if possible that this helps your bees; There are many studies that show probiotics increased bee health.
> 
> ...


Ok, I give up...what are probiotics?

And at first we thought that new born lamb was a skunk the first night he was born. Then after a couple of days, all my neighbors were convinced we had acquired a miniature Holstein calf. But the truth of the matter is, it truly is a sheep, half American Blackbelly, half Dorper.


----------



## lemmje (Feb 23, 2015)

soarwitheagles said:


> Ok, I give up...what are probiotics?


Probiotics are the opposite of antibiotics. Not sure the context here, but things like yogurt have beneficial bacteria which are probiotic.


----------



## soarwitheagles (May 23, 2015)

lemmje said:


> Probiotics are the opposite of antibiotics. Not sure the context here, but things like yogurt have beneficial bacteria which are probiotic.


Thank you lemmje! I am certain there's lots of bacteria in that water! I am also believing that the bees know what is best for them!


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

For sure they know what is best for them though for us humans I'm not so sure about your
future honey. You see once there was a beekeeper keeping bees next to the chicken coop. The
bees like yours like to collect stuffs from the chicken poops. We got a sample jar of honey from him. Guess what the honey end up smelling and looking like? The bees mining on McDonald's trash can will only collect soda honey and others. The bees on animal feces will collect
what else is there. After all it is free and available in abundance! Remember how the honey taste like though for you or good
for the bees only.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

soarwitheagles said:


> Earlier in last month we had a lamb that at first appeared to be a skunk...but not it looks more like a Holstein.
> 
> View attachment 30723


Seen lots of Holstein calfs here in Vermont, but that the first Holstein lamb I've ever seen. Very cute.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Salt research: http://jeb.biologists.org/content/219/6/790


Honey Bee Nutrition
http://www.beeccdcap.uga.edu/documents/caparticle10.html

Jointly published in the American Bee Journal and in Bee Culture, 
August 2010

Zachary Huang, Michigan State University

Part 3.3

Regards,
Ernie. BEES4U2.COM


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

A good beekeeper would taste the water the bees are drinking and see if they could identify what the bees are going after.


----------

